# Couch guarding



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Tonight Roka (5.5 mo) had a little incident with my live in bf that has me a little worried. Roka was asleep on the couch and he woke Roka up and gently used his collar to ask him to move off the couch (how I usually ask him to get off is by just guiding him with his collar - usually as soon as I touch him there he will get off) however tonight Roka growled/snapped at my bf. I asked him to step away so I could handle the situation (I am more experienced with dogs and Rokas main caretaker/trainer) I was able to remove him (after a stern Ahhtt when he tensed and looked like he wanted to resist). 

This is the first time he has done anything like this and I am not totally sure the best way to address it. I really want to "nip it in the bud" before it becomes a major issue.

Is the best way to address this to ban him from the couch for a while until he realizes we control it? Do I need to get my bf more involved in his training so that Roka respects him as a leader? Any advice on how to address this situation would be much appreciated.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This was from an earlier thread, and as someone noted, these rules apply to adults, too. As well as I know my boy, Willie, I would never wake him up with a touch... only a gentle voice. Dogs get startled just like people do. So here are the rules:

*"The 3 Most Important Things to Teach Your Kids"*

1) Dogs Don't Like Hugs and Kisses - Teach your kids not to hug or kiss a dog on the face. Hugging the family dog or face-to-face contact are common causes of bites to the face. Instead, teach kids to scratch the dog on the chest or the side of the neck.

2) Be a Tree - If a strange dog approaches, teach kids to stand still, like a tree. Trees are boring and the dog will eventually go away. This works for strange dogs and any time the family dog gets too frisky or becomes aggressive.

3) Never Tease a Dog - and never disturb a dog that's sleeping, eating, or protecting something.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have found that even the most predictable of dogs can be cranky/snappy when disturbed while sleeping. I hope that this will be an isolated incident for you and your bf. With that said, yes - most definitely get the bf involved in the training. Dogs need to know the order of the pack and if you are the only trainer, the dog may think that he is second in command. 

Some people will say take away the couch until he is older. I think you can work with him and get him to realize that he isn't the "boss" of the couch. 

Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because it could be more of a startled dog incident, I wouldn't totally take the couch away from him. But I would have him get down from the couch before he falls asleep. Have your BF start taking him on daily leashed walks. A lot of bonding, and working together takes place, just by walking a dog.

Each dog is going to be different, when it comes to pulling on them in their sleep. Some dogs tolerate it, others may give a growl, but some come unglued.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

As you realize, the problem is not really about the couch, but Roka's understanding of your bf's position. Fix that & don't worry about the couch.

T-red's suggestion to have the bf walk Roka is very good. Food is really important, so get him involved in feeding, too. Maybe even some hand feeding for emphasis.

In the meantime, if there are any more incidents, have your bf handle them, with coaching if needed. His backing away gives a strong message that he doesn't have authority.

The problem doesn't sound that bad, but you are right to want to fix it. It shouldn't be that hard.

Bob


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful replies. I will definitely work with my bf on building his "pack status" and bonding with Roka. I am relieved to hear it isn't as big an issue as I had feared


----------

